# ADOPTED: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12163271

Columbus Co AS, #36 YF 








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF*

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF*

This girl is a stray and her time isn't up until 3:30 on Friday 10/17. PLEASE help her get a home! Kennel 36 Please remember to take your new companion to the vet and please help the pet overpopulation by spaying and neutering!

Policy on strays: First come, first serve. The shelter can not hold dogs for people, you have to physically be there when the dog's time is up. Please register with animal control when you arrive and let them


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF*

Columbus County Animal Shelter 
Whiteville, NC 
910-641-3945


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF*

Still listed and her video is just adorable


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF*








She is adorable...and just a pup by her mannerisms in the video. Big bump for the enthusiastic girl!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF*

Has til Thursday


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF*

She is beautiful-anyone working on her?


----------



## alportbury (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF*

GSRA can take her. We just need help pulling her and transporting her to Fuquay Varina. If someone can help, can you PM me?

Thanks!


----------



## 4theluvofpups (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF*

Hey! I think I can help. I just need to secure her if she is still there. The shelter now is "adopting" to rescues with 501 (C) 3's for 10.00. If you can get me the your paper work for that I can get her secured and work on transport as I have already heard from someone semi local willing to help. 

I cannot afford the regular 25.00 pull. I have accumlated around 700.00 in vet bills I HAVE to figure out how to get paid, but I think I can swing 10.00 if remimbursed.

Email me at [email protected] and I will send you the shelter's adoption aggreement. Oh, I have better pictures too...such a doll baby she is!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF*

She is just adorable on that video!!! Are there any updates on her? Do we need help coordinating anything?? Please advise. She really does look like a bundle of joy!!


----------



## alportbury (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF*

she got adopted before we could spring her







Hopefully it was to good people.
Andrea
GSRA


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Whiteville, NC - #36 YF*

Wonderful news!!!!!


----------

